#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in bikaner | Best Btech/BE colleges in bikaner

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 3 Engineering Colleges in bikaner:*
Engineering College, BikanerManda Institute of Technology, BikanerMarudhar Engineering College, Bikaner*1.) Engineering College, Bikaner*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Rajasthan Technical University, Kota.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics Instrumentation & Control Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Training and Placement Cell is an integral part of the institute. The institute has provided complete infrastructure for effective functioning of the cell. In fact ECB is one of the few TCS accredited colleges in the state of Rajasthan. The college has been host of most of the industry luminaries for in-house training and placements of the students. Training activities are organized throughout the year in an effort towards preparing the prospective students for the campus selection programmes. The cell keeps on invites various industries and reputed firms for campus recruitment. The cell is sensitized to function all through the year towards generating placement and training opportunities for the students.


Reputed industrial houses across the country visit our institute regularly for the campus recruitment programmes. The placement cell coordinates pretty well with the corporate sector and provides well-developed infrastructure to facilitate the campus selection programmes. The cell maintains a very convivial relationship with all the recruiting industries and also prepares the recruited candidates to face the competitive world through its 360 degree approach of personality grooming with the help of dedicated Personality Development Cell and Centre for ethics and Indian Management of the College.


*Address:* Karni Industrial Area, Pugal Road, Bikaner, Rajasthan, India.





  Similar Threads: Govt. Engineering College, Bikaner admission 2013, cutoff, fee structure, placement Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Manda Institute of Technology, Bikaner*

*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* University of Rajasthan.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringFood Technology*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 67,500/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
MIT is member of MSDN Academic Alliance (Microsoft Developer network-Academic alliance). As an MSDN member latest set of Microsoft platform and developers tools are available for all the Students at no cost. Students are able to obtain Microsoft software at no cost with a license that never expires even after the students graduate! These softwares are also installed in the lab machines in MIT. Basically Developer Academic Alliance (Developer AA) membership, formerly known as MSDN AA, provides the easiest and most inexpensive way for universities to make the latest Microsoft software available in labs, classrooms, and on student PCs. Developer AA is an annual membership for departments that use technology in support of Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics (STEM) courses.

*Address:* Manda Institute Of Technology, NH-11, Jaipur Road, Bikaner (Rajasthan), India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Marudhar Engineering College, Bikaner*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Maharaja Ganga Singh University Rajasthan Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Tuition fee-              Rs. 49,000/-p.a
Development fee-     Rs.11,000/-p.a
Caution money -      Rs. 7,500/-*

*Placement:* 
*Compnies  
Name*
*  No. Student Placed*
*  Compnies 
Name*
*   No. Student 
Placed*

ACCENTURE PUNE
4
Life Business Project Pvt. Ltd
14

ADANI GROUP
2
NCDEX Bikaner
1

BOSCH Pvt Ltd.
4
OCEAN Ship Maritime  Services Pvt.   Ltd Pune
16

CMS Noida
4
Ranosys Technologies Pvt. Ltd.
6

Cochi Merchent Navy
1
SAPLABS Banglore
6

Converge-I
3
HCL Noida
4

Crompton Greaves Bhopal
4
Shriram Values SVS Pvt Ltd.
9

Fullerton
15
SIMPLES Infrastructure Jamnagar
2

Goda Kolayat
2
SIMPLES Infrastructure Ltd. Mumbai
2

HFCL Solan
1
SIMPLES Projects Kolkata
4

Huawei Telecom
4
Sumoto Pvt. Ltd.
1

IBM Pune
2
SYNTEL
7

IGATE Banglore
2
TATA Motors
1

Indain Navy
1
TECH Mahindra
2

Infosys Banglore
4
United Breweries
1

Karvy Comtrade Ltd.
5
Uttam Galva Steels Ltd.
16

Kirloskar Bhaskar Daman
1
WIPRo Banglore
3

L & G Engineering Services
1
WIPRO BPO US, Tech.
8

L & T Infotech
2
Zenith Group
2

RVUNL, Ajmer
2
Maratha Infantry Light Battalion Indian Army
1

C-Dec Pune
6
BIKAJI FOODS Ltd. Noida
1



*Address:* Marudhar Engineering College (MEC), Raisar, NH-11, Jaipur Road, Bikaner, Rajasthan, India.

----------

